# Fitting a Thule Omnistep to an A Class



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I would like to retrofit a retracting Thule Omnistep to my 90df series A Class and was wondering whether anyone else has done this?

I've seen that the newer A Class now come with it fitted (or was it an option) but having looked under the floor of the door entrance can't quite work out how it would be fitted.

I did see that on the underside of the white trim panel which runs under the door there are 2 x 25mm holes at each end so was wondering if this was where the step mounting bracket would fit.

Any help or advice would be welcomed.

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Or anyone with a retracting step fitted as original equipment to their Rapido A Class who could take a photo of their installation?

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone know whether the wiring loom for the step would be already fitted?

Richard


----------

